# Burrowing



## Sccrluk9 (Aug 4, 2012)

My fiance and I have had Knuckles for a little over a year now.

He has an igloo which he has always slept in until the last week or so, now he is burrowing into his fleece which from what I can remember he hasnt done before. Normally when he is sleeping under a blanket or something and the blanket moves or he gets touched he puffs up which is understandable. Lately though you can touch/lightly 'poke' him through the fleece and he doesnt move. At one point I actually pulled the fleece off fearing the worst in which case he promptly puffed up. I also thought he may have got too cold one night (unusually cool night) and started going into hibernation. We have continued to handle him every night and can hear him running on his wheel from around 11pm - 6am though so I no longer think thats the case.

I guess do I have anything to worry about? Could his behavior change be because of seasonal change?


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Does he have fleece scraps in his igloo? Maybe just giving him a bigger piece would keep him from wanting to burrow under the liner.


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Our hedge love to burrow in his cuddle beg and bite the fabrics out of it. Is that normal? He's been doing it since the day we got him...


----------



## qjtrinh (Jul 4, 2012)

My Onion ALWAYS burrows under the fleece floor liner every single day. 
I think it's natural behaviour?


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Preston insists ongoing under his fleece liner and burrowing up a storm. He does this every day for most the day.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

liner divers! I have started arranging the items in my cage to discourage burrowing and layer up multiple snuggle bags so Quinnlee can dig without messing up her cage. She had shavings as bedding before I got her and she feels safer when she has burrowed!

For a while it was really bugging me because she would burrow under her wheel (paper towel as litter), and in doing so made herself smell of excrement. Why on earth would she want to sleep where she has peed?? o.o But she's been doing better. I just got a Ferret Nation for her and will be making liners that will prevent burrowing so I'm excited for that!


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Layla insists she likes going under her velux more than the piece of velux i have in her home or her igloo. I dont think they grow out it like a stage, i think some hedgehogs just cant control their instinct to burrow


----------

